# Spousal Temp Visa Accounting Job



## daffy (May 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I have noticed thay I am not the only one going through the hell of trying to get a job while on a temporary spousal/life partner visa. No one is prepared to offer a job to a potential employee without knowing when a visa will be issued and when the employee will be able to start. (I have been quoted anything from 2-8weeks to get the work visa issued)

My wife and I have been married for a year and a half (she is south african) which entitled me to a sousal temporary visa. Unbeknow to me, if I had applied a year ago I could have got a permanent spousal visa as we have been living together for more than 5 years. Unfortunately the rules have changed and I am not entitled to it any more (you have to be married for 5 years now).

I thouht why not see if there are any expats that understand the bureaucracy problems that may be able to help out or know someone who may be able to help out. 

I am a CIMA qualified management accountant with 7 years experience in the finance department of a UK commercial surveying consulting company. 

Anyway if anyone is prepared to help or has any constructive advice for me it will all be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

